# AMSOIL Products at Lordstown 2017



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Reminder: If anyone wants any AMSOIL products at Lordstown, I will have plenty of space to bring whatever you want. I'm running down to the distribution center to pick up orders on Thursday morning, so I need payment before then. Whether you want one quart or three cases, I really don't care as long as I get paid ahead of time and you pick it up at Lordstown.


You won't pay shipping, and without violating my marketing policy, let's just say I'm going to try to get as much product moved as humanly possible. Shoot me a PM for pricing on whatever you need. We have oils for everything from bikes to boats to lawn equipment and everything in between. Last call to put an order in will be Wednesday night next week.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Today's the last day to get an order in if you want me to bring any AMSOIL products for you at Lordstown.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is one of the best chances to save on these products if you are thinking about it.

I placed my order yesterday and went for broke: Oil, ATF, and Brake fluid!

Might as well get your Big Three Kit as well.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dont forget the PCV fix kit too. Im getting one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Dont forget the PCV fix kit too. Im getting one.


Yep, it's already packed and ready to go.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry Andrei I wasnt meaning it that way. I was just reminding others that you offer that too. Thanks though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Sorry Andrei I wasnt meaning it that way. I was just reminding others that you offer that too. Thanks though.


Oh, I see, yeah, I'll be offering those, for $75 at the meet. I lowered the price since I quoted you so it's $75 for you too. Big 3 kits will be $50.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wish I was closer, I would really like to go to the meet and talk Cruze talk with you guys.


----------

